
Android Open Source Project Now Includes the Fuchsia SDK and a Fuchsia ‘device’ - MikusR
https://9to5google.com/2018/12/11/aosp-fuchsia-sdk-device/
======
yegle
The article also mentioned another commit: [https://android-
review.googlesource.com/c/platform/prebuilts...](https://android-
review.googlesource.com/c/platform/prebuilts/fuchsia_sdk/+/847438)

It mentioned that commit was tested on walleye, aka Pixel 2.

------
mitjak
I'm not sold on Fuchsia. The UI harks back a little too much to Java native
look-alike widgets which always fell in the uncanny valley for me.

~~~
egwynn
This is probably off-topic, but AFAIK “the uncanny valley” refers specifically
to artificial representations of humans looking “too much but not quite
enough” like real humans. I’m not sure how UI elements (which don’t typically
depict humans) would fall into it.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Same concept. If a UI is _completely_ different you'll know you need to learn
a whole new way things work. If a UI is close to something you're used to,
then you'll trip over every single difference.

------
xvilka
Too bad they didn't write Fuchsia itself in Rust. You expect something better
than plain old C++ for a project in 2018.

~~~
steveklabnik
Fuchsia was started before Rust 1.0, and you still can't do OS dev on stable.
It would have been cool, but I also don't think they inherently made the wrong
choice.

That said, there's a few hundred thousands of lines of Rust in there, and more
on the way. The Fuchsia team also lets some of its team contribute back to
Rust development, which is far more support than having the kernel part of a
microkernel be in the language, IMO. (You can see this in Futures and
async/await, which Fuchsia makes heavy use of, and the team has been very
helpful in driving the design and implementation to completion.)

~~~
xvilka
Yes, I am aware of their contribution since I follow the Rust development
news. Thank you for the information anyway!

